# Autocar Drag Races the Q7 V12 TDI vs. the BMW M5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a drag race you wouldn't expect to be close... though it is painfully for the much vaunted BMW as the Audi's got just a bit of ballast and an aero disadvantage. More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

